# Squirty wasps



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have been keeping an eye on the wasps nest next to the lounge window, it's less that a foot away, but they don;t seems to want to come inside, but I didn't see a single was today so thought maybe they had died or left, so I tapped gently on it from inside the window and at first nothing happened then two wandered out stretched the stiped pointy end up and squirted a clear liquid, quite a bit too, I left them and they went back in, so a few minutes later I did it again and 3 came out and squirted.


Never seen that before, I imagine it's a defence mechanism, I wouldn't want to get whatever it is on me though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kill em.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You are in a weird mood today, you off your meds again old chap?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Narrrr, just some bad experiences with wasps and hornets so don't want to give em another chance.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They used to scare me terribly, but nowadays I don't bother so long as they are not in my face, big black spiders on the other hand ake me need a change of nappy to that end I have bought some spider spray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Some wasps even get into bees nests and eat their grubs and we do need all the bees we can save.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The squirty stuff that they emit when their nest is disturbed is a _*pheromone *_- an aerial hormone that deters other insects, big time.

The increasing number emitting it is a measure of how concerned they are - your tapping, even through glass disturbs the nest and resembles an attack on the entirety.

Wasps can also extrude their sting while flying, so can sting without even landing,unlike bees. I was stung about a dozen times this morning when I went to remove the pool vacuum cleaner and overlooked a 10cm diameter nest under the edge, the wasps obviously considered me a threat as they attacked in force but only gave me a partial dose, not the full dose, thankfully.

That nest is no longer there as it could constitute a danger to pool users. They therefore cannot return to it so will find another nest and try to gain entry…..

Clever little burgers aren't they ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This nest is in a new birdbox we put up earlier this year, opportunistic little buggers too.

The bottom of the box is leaking quite a lot, a dark brown liquid, no idea what that is and all around the faces of the box there are small black speck no clue to those either.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

A quick squirt of 'PolyFoam' into the hole will solve the problem Kev or they will keep coming back to haunt you.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Apart from spiders n lions etc, I wouldn't harm anything, cept maybe flys n bluebottles.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And Mosquitos, Hornets, red ants, moles, wild pigs that dig up my lawn and dogs that poop on my property. The list goes on and on.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I told you how to stop the dog, two different methods yet you keep on about it, it'd drive me potty too, scuse pun, not intended


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I either missed that Kev or disregarded it as pointless.
Can you refresh again please?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's frowned upon but a piece of lead in the ear. Or lion poo


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If only I could nail the bugger or even see the owner letting it free, It would be stopped there and then but so far she/he has eluded my best efforts to identify them.
Now where can I get some lion poo? Does it need to be fresh?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Google it Ray.


----------

